# 5 month old puppy jumping and biting....HELP!!!!!!



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

We got our first GSD at 8 weeks of age. Her name is Minka and she'll be 5 months old on the 26th of this month. She's an angel inside the house and the best puppy ever, BUT, when we go outside with our two older Labs, she lunges at all of us and shows her teeth and bites us.

She hurt my 8 year old son yesterday biting him. I've tried everything and nothing is working. We love her and want her to be as gentle outside and she is inside...advice PLEASE!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I would say get her to group obedience class asap..... nip it in the bud now


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

I forgot to add that I've bought training books and I've tried turning my back but she only bites my backside. I don't understand why she's so sweet inside but outside she's a devil...lol.

I might try an obedience class at our Petsmart or Tractor Supply. I'm still working on the leash thing right now.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I remember when my boy was that age he would lose his mind outside. Being outside was so enjoyable for him it was sensory overload & he could be a wild man!

I would suggest putting her on a leash while outside so unwanted behavior can quickly be corrected.

I would also take her outside alone & work with her without the other dogs.

Bring toys that she enjoys to play but she only gets them after following your commands..whatever they maybe..sit/down, etc.

You start the game & end the game...always your terms.

I also second the training classes, get enrolled in a basic class for now. You will be amazed at her progress!

That's all I have at the moment...I'm sure others will chime in


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks!! We have a yard full. We have a 13 year old Lab, 2 year old Lab, 8 week old Lab puppy, 3 mini Dachshunds and a rescued Papillon and of course this girl who turns 5 months old next week. We are dog lovers and I've always wanted a German Shepherd. My youngest son's father is retired K9 and helped me get her.

I am looking forward to all the replies....


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness you do have a house full! LOL

Have you noticed a big difference in the way your GSD acts as a puppy compared to the others?

My neighbor got a lab puppy maybe two months before we brought our boy home...it's very interesting to compare the two & how they act. We take our boys for walks often together & her lab just bounces along/happy go lucky & my boy is alert, looking around, intense gaze at something, looking up at me to make sure I'm still there. Mine was way more mouthy as a puppy too. LOL


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh Minka definitely knows her place in the household. My old Lab is definitely the king and Minka knows it. She's very docile around him and the other Lab. She's very playful and sweet around the weenies too.


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

I've had Labs my whole life and they are soooo sweet and always eager to please. The GSD is new to me, but I can already tell how brilliant she is. I am hoping to settle her down and be able to enjoy being outside with her. 

She comes inside in the morning to eat while we get ready for school/work and again in the evenings to eat. I wish she acted outside the way she does inside. Total different dog!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Is she living outside for the most part??? All that biting and jumping is her way of saying hi I'm here play with me now now now If she is allowed in only to eat the inside of your house is a place she isn't comfortable with- so she is better behaved there. It sounds like she needs more one on one training time with you, and exercise. Besides yard play do you ever take her out and about?? Shepherds need LOTS of outdoor activity, leashed walks, one on one training, and off leash crazy running time especially for the first 2 years when they are full of energy. With all those dogs it's going to be a struggle to really work with this girl, exercise her enough, and teach her boundaries. GSD's are mouthy little biting tazmanian devils when you allow training and exercise to lapse. I would find a real obedience school in your area- no petsmart and tractor supply, and begin to step up her exercise and mental training. It's the only thing that will calm her down


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks!! We have 5 acres with a full acre fenced around the house. She gets tons of exercise. I just don't want her to hurt my son again by biting him. When Evan turns around and firmly says 'NO BITE' Minka shows her teeth and lunges him again. I know it's going to be hard work, but she's worth it!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If she's baring teeth at your child now it's going to get worse soon Running around on a few acres with doggie buddies is great exercise, but it sounds like your girl needs NILIF and a lot of mental training. I would research NILIF on here as well as ways to step up her mental exercise through training


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

She bares teeth with her tail wagging. She doesn't bite to hurt us. I believe it's because she's so overly excited to see us. But, I do need to work with her. My son's father also agrees with the training. He's going to help me work with her soon too. 

It's funny because she comes inside for hours and follows me everywhere I go and will give "howdy" and sit on command. THe sweetest thing you could ask for. But yeah, she's the Tazmanian Devil when get go out into HER territory. 

Now when my oldest Lab is nearby, Minka will NOT jump on us. Rascal is protective of us and when he stands near, Minka is on her best behavior.....strange huh.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I completely understand Zoeys mom point.

We also have property but my boy is not going to go outside & exercise himself even with all the open space. My parents also have alot of fenced in property & God bless my mom but it gets under my skin when she says their dogs get plenty of excercise in the yard...they don't. It's not like they are running full speed around & around exhausting themselves! LOL

I always say & it's true that we can take LONG walks (and we do daily) and that won't tire him out, relax him, yes but he's not going home & crash. Me making him use his noggin tires him out more than anything...one on one training & engaging him in play (tug, hide-n-seek, etc.)

GSD demand alot of attention, you have more of a challenge with having other dogs, but you can do it!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

All the exercise in the world won't replace training. It sounds like your girl has no boundries whatsoever. Practice NILIF, be FIRM, and get professional training help ASAP (class, private, whatever). Books don't do anyone much good if you don't know how to enforce what you're reading. GSD's require a lot more than just a run around the yard; without training and establishing boundaries your problem is going to get much worse. Just start being firm that that behavior is NOT acceptable....obedience training is about much more than teaching them how to sit; it establishes a bond, establishes who's in charge (you), and most importantly, provides mental stimulation. You'll be fine, and your pup will thank you for the mental exercise as well


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

I am confident we can do it. My two teenagers have been working with her after school before i get home, on the leash. She's doing really well. She doesn't bark at them or bite them. Maybe it's because my youngest is smaller than her? Do you recommend taking my youngest with me to train Minka?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

medapatt said:


> I am confident we can do it. My two teenagers have been working with her after school before i get home, on the leash. She's doing really well. She doesn't bark at them or bite them. Maybe it's because my youngest is smaller than her? Do you recommend taking my youngest with me to train Minka?


Hm... I'd say wait a bit until you've got a firmer grasp and she minds her manners more consistently.


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

Do y'all think she is so well behaved in the house because that's OUR territory and more agressive outside because she considers it HERs? And it's only hers when my older labs aren't around!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't think she's being aggressive per say just bored and doesn't see you as the big boss She is picking on your son because she can and it's a source of fun for her. I bet he runs, yells, screams, and maybe even cries which is all reinforcement for her in the big game of scare the kid. I wouldn't allow her off leash around him if she was mine personally for one he is going to start to fear her which just further reinforces her behavior, and when tethered to you you are in control- teaches respect and keeps your son safe I would have her living indoors, have a crate indoors for her for when you go to work, and get her in a real training class. I would institute 3 10-15 minute outdoor and indoor training sessions a day with JUST YOU and no other dogs and kids around; and then make sure she is getting at least a 30 minute leashed walk off the property a day. Get a prong collar for training and leashed walks and learn how to give an appropriate correction, while you two walk practice, sit, heel, down, and stay, and keep her tethered around your son so she doesn't get to chase, bark, and nip him. I just tie the leash around my waist and when Zoe wanted to lunge or bark she got a loud eh eh from me followed by a correction, and then a treat if she obeyed


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks....I googled the NILIF and it sounds great. We start this afternoon with the steps. I've had Labs my whole life and they NEVER acted this way....LOL. 

She WILL be a great dog...I can see it in her. Thank you!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Labs are big old goofy lovers for the most part...a lot easier than a GSD in some respects. My lab is 9 and other than the fact he was hyper as heck till about 6 his energy never turned on me in the form of biting, he never challenged my authority, and he has a very gentle soft personality. GSD's are super super smart though and if they sense weak leadership they will take full advantage


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

This is definitely going to be a learning process. I've been doing dog rescue on the side of my government job for over 15 years. I love all dogs and I don't mind the challenge. I know with work Minka will be amazing. I just love all suggestions and advice.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

I haven't read the other replies, so sorry if this is repetitive. Our girl will be 5 months tomorrow and started doing that when outside in the yard with my kids and our older dog. When she's in crazy mode, I keep her on a long lead so I can correct her the moment the jumping/mouthing starts. If she doesn't respond to redirecting, then she gets timed out by being leashed next to me/away from the action. It helps if I let her and my dog outside first to run the crazies out of eachother for about 10 minutes before I let the kids out. I keep her busy chasing the ball when outside because if she's left to her own ideas, it doesn't end well. Plus, for now, I tell the kids to turn their back on her when she starts that. Also, if my kids are playing soccer, she's much more interested in chasing after the ball/playing WITH them vs puppy attacks, lol.


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

I let the two labs outside the yard last night and I went out with Minka. She was sweet as pie and no jumping or biting. I honestly believe she's competing with them when they're all together. It's very strange..her behavior.

She has learned to give howdy and sits on command. She also now will sit automatically when I have her food bowl and she'll "speak" once before I put it in front of her.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

medapatt said:


> Thanks!! We have 5 acres with a full acre fenced around the house. She gets tons of exercise.


Being outside in a large area, doesn't mean she is getting enough exercise. You have to make her work herself till she is tired. She doesn't know her limits, or what works best for her. 

I live on acerage as well. I have a very large back yard. My GSD spends most of his day while I'm at work in the back yard. He is 2.5 years old. I have to take him out and exercise him EVERY day. I promise, there is a big difference in his behavior when I don't.


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh yeah....she will run across the hay field to fetch a ball for an hour! I just think it's amazing how different she acts when it's just her and me without the Labs. She's an angel, but when they are together is when she'll jump on me and nip...

In training her, do I do this around the others so she knows to behave when they are around?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I would train her alone everyday until she's older and more mentally mature- dogs are always more amped around other dogs so when you are training she needs to be 100% focused on you and not distractions. It's kinda like a child doing homework in front of the tv, lol


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

Yep...totally makes sense! I look forward to the day when we can walk outside and Minka doesn't nip our legs and backsides. I told the kids to turn their backs to her and she won't nip. 

I have a 17 year old 6'4 son and Minka does NOT nip nor jump on him. Austin has done nothing to her....could it be that he's so tall and a male and Minka feels more respectful of him?? I totally understand why she nips at my 8 year old because she's bigger than he is.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

I would definitely include your 8yo in the NILIF training you are doing. Have your child feed the dog, have a special toy that the dog only gets when she is playing with your 8yo too. If she's not respecting your young kids, you need to make sure she views them as people of higher value.


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok...so I found a military dog trainer who is willing to accept Minka into his class. I am excited because I KNOW she has potential to be a fantastic pet!!! Thanks for all the advice.


----------

